# cva kentucky long rifle



## Country_boy1990 (Oct 10, 2009)

where can i get replacement parts  most importantly a wood ram rod and  breech plug  thanks for lookin


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.cva.com/order.html


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2009)

Try Dixie Gun Works.


----------



## buttplate (Oct 25, 2009)

*CVA Parts*

Just call CVA, they are in Norcross.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 26, 2009)

Try deer creek products Waldron.In. 46182. ph 765-525-6181.They have repair parts for side locks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2009)

I've bought ramrods for a good deal before at trackofthewolf.com.


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am a little concerned when you say you need a breechplug.  If you have the rifle I think you do it would be really uncommon to need a breechplug.  What makes you think you do?


----------

